# Caboolture River Fresh



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

```

```
Hi All

Does anyone know where you can launch to fish the river above Caboolture in the fresh?

Thanks John


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

2 spots.
First On the eastern side of the Morayfield Road Bridge. Gives you 1k down to the weir, 1k upstream to the water pipe which crosses the river. Small bank easily climbed down of about 1m. Park wirthin a few feet of the bank.

Second is a new estate off river drive next to the bridge over the river. Its not on any on the maps yet, its that new, cant remember the name of the street. But you cant miss it. Look for the huge fig tree on the northern side of the road, western side of the bridge.

Needs a bit of a portage, down a steep grassy bank (trolley will work ok) and across the paddock about 100m. Pretty much straight in front of the big Fig tree. Grass is usually not to bad, mowed fairly regularly.


----------



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Feral

Will do a bit of a reccy on the weekend. We are keen to find some fresh water fishing close to home with a chance of catching a wild bass or even 2. 

cheers John


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

You can also put in at the very end of Dobson Lane which runs off Bellmere Road. The bass are stocked in the Caboolture River above the weir. Don't get too close to the weir wall on the yak ;-)

Have fun
Regards

Al


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Didn't know about Dobsons Lane Biggles, from which side, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Northern side, down by the new pumping station.

Al


----------



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

Biggles said:


> You can also put in at the very end of Dobson Lane which runs off Bellmere Road. The bass are stocked in the Caboolture River above the weir. Don't get too close to the weir wall on the yak ;-)
> 
> Have fun
> Regards
> ...


Hi Al

Had a look on Google maps. Looks interesting. Will have a peddle around Sunday if all goes to plan. 

Thanks John


----------



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

Biggles said:


> You can also put in at the very end of Dobson Lane which runs off Bellmere Road. The bass are stocked in the Caboolture River above the weir. Don't get too close to the weir wall on the yak ;-)
> 
> Have fun
> Regards
> ...


Hi Al

Had a look on Google maps. Looks interesting. Will have a peddle around Sunday if all goes to plan. 

Thanks John


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Sidetacking here I know but.....
from what I have heard on this forum since I joined, I would have thought that a lot of the bigger bass would have gone ober the weir when the river rose recently. I have read about this happening in a couple of dams. Is the caboolture river (with a weir) any different.
I ask because I do not know.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

dunebuggy said:


> Sidetacking here I know but.....
> from what I have heard on this forum since I joined, I would have thought that a lot of the bigger bass would have gone ober the weir when the river rose recently. I have read about this happening in a couple of dams. Is the caboolture river (with a weir) any different.
> I ask because I do not know.


Heaps went over this time around, last month a couple of us went down and pulled at least 30 out and put them back above the weir. We try to go down when the local kids are not around, there have been 2 deaths there is year alone, and we feel it sends the wrong message to be fishing there and at the same time telling the local kids how dangerous it is, catch 22 and all that.

Al


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Biggles.
I guess you could say that, if it is sooo dangerous.....why don't the council fence it off but, 
a/ it would be difficult to stop kids getting in there and 
b/ you can't fence everything! 
You could have a whole different discussion on that alone.


----------



## Ned Kelly (8 mo ago)

Hi all, hopefully a quick one, does anyone know of any kayak launching points just east / downstream of the Caboolture weir?


----------

